# How much raw beef heart & liver do you feed?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I home cook for my dog, and I understand that home cooked diets need the addition of organ meat to complete the nutritional balance.

I've buy a 50/50 blend of certified organic beef heart and beef liver from my natural food co-op but I'm not sure how much I should feed my dog? I wil not cook this with her meals - it will be fed raw.

My dog is an 8 year old, spayed Female that weighs about 75 lbs that eats twice per day.

Thank you,
Craig


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Heart is not an organ meat. It is muscle meat. 

How much liver/organs you need to feed depends entirely on what ELSE you are feeding.


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

voodoolamb said:


> Heart is not an organ meat. It is muscle meat.
> 
> How much liver/organs you need to feed depends entirely on what ELSE you are feeding.


Technically, you're correct but people like Dr. Karen Becker, Steve Brown and Dr. Jean Dodd consider it an organ meat for the purpose of their recipe calculations.

Craig


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Craig Caughlin said:


> Technically, you're correct but people like Dr. Karen Becker, Steve Brown and Dr. Jean Dodd consider it an organ meat for the purpose of their recipe calculations.
> 
> Craig


Kidney (An Organ Meat)
https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/...ookup=beef+kidney&ds=&qt=&qp=&qa=&qn=&q=&ing=

Heart (Muscle Meat)
https://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/...lookup=beef+heart&ds=&qt=&qp=&qa=&qn=&q=&ing=

Compare values for Vitamin B-12, Vitamin A, Folate, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin D, Vitamin K...

I know that Becker's and Brown's recipes generally include fruits and vegetables as well, which may make up for the vitamin deficiencies in heart meat for THEIR SPECIFIC recipes... 

No one can answer your questions or point you in the right direction without a complete picture of what you are feeding. Have you considered a consult with a board certified veterinary nutritionist or other trusted canine dietitian to come up with your homemade diet plan? Or have you thought about using a commercial premix either a whole food one like the honest kitchen or a vitamin and mineral one like balance it? 

Unbalanced homemade diets are just as bad, if not worse, than feeding the junkiest grocery store brands.


----------



## thong1234 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Mr, Is there a goldern ratio on bones, muscle & meat ?


----------

